# Bush firefighter killed by tree



## tdi-rick (Feb 8, 2011)

A hazardous tree feller, he was actually killed before he'd even started his saw according to a Rural Fire Service instructor I was talking to in the fire shed tonight.

Larger than life firefighter dead - Local News - News - General - Newcastle Herald


----------

